# Sweet potato help QUICK!



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I just cut my sweet potatoes into strips for roasting and there are a bunch of little holes inside with little white things in them. What is that?? I tried to google it but I couldn't find anything except one site that talked about different kinds of burrowing larva







Help! And would you still eat them?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

ick, I wouldn't eat it, especially if it were a lot. One or two I can pick out but anymore then that I throw it in the compost bucket.


----------



## Bad Horse (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chinese Pistache* 
I just cut my sweet potatoes into strips for roasting and there are a bunch of little holes inside with little white things in them. What is that?? I tried to google it but I couldn't find anything except one site that talked about different kinds of burrowing larva







Help! And would you still eat them?


I can deal with a few buggy things here and there, but I think I'd be a little too squicked out with those.

Though, it's hard to tell if it's got anything to do with bugs from just what you've said. It sounds likely, though.

And







I just noticed for the first time that your un is actually Chinese Pistache, like the type of tree, but I always saw it as Chinese Pastiche.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I ended up throwing them out because it was just too icky. I had several that were okay, so there was enough for dinner. But yeah, gross.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cthulhugrrl* 

And







I just noticed for the first time that your un is actually Chinese Pistache, like the type of tree, but I always saw it as Chinese Pastiche.









LOL! Though Chinese Pastiche would be a cool username, too









ETA: I just found this http://www.gaipm.org/top50/sweetpotato.html: DON'T compost them!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

The link isn't working- the smilie code has attached itself to the end of the link- adding a space between them should fix the problem.


----------

